# Früher war alles besser



## ChrisNoc1 (27. September 2018)

*Früher war alles besser*

Hallo zusammen,

ich merke im Moment immer öfter, dass mir aktuelle Videospiele nicht mehr gefallen. Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und hatte meine "Hochzeit" an Videospielen Anfang der 2000er.

Natürlich mag auch eine große Portion Nostalgie dazu gehören, aber mir gefallen die Spiele aus der Zeit einfach besser, als aktuelle Sachen. 

Prey, Doom 3, Max Payne, Half Life 2, GTA 3+Vice City, Quake 4, UT 2003, No One Lives Forever, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Deus Ex, Diablo 2, Bioshock.... 

Alles Spiele, die ich um Längen besser finde, als aktuelle Spiele. Dabei kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, was mir an den heutigen Spielen nicht gefällt. Ich glaube, ein großer Faktor ist, dass es nichts innovatives mehr gibt. Von jedem Spiel immer wieder nur den nächsten und nächsten Teil, die auch alle nicht besser als ihre Vorgänger sind. 

Bei mir ist es meistens so, dass ich irgendein aktuelles Spiel spiele, enttäuscht bin, und dann zum Vorgänger zurück gehe und mit dem viel mehr Spaß habe... 

Ich spiele Hitman (2016), find's enttäuschend, spiele danach Blood Money und finds genial.
Ich spiele Assassins Creed Syndicate, find's enttäuschend, spiele danach AC 2 + Brotherhood und finds genial.
Das selbe mit Mirrors Edge Catalyst..... der erste Teil war um Welten besser und macht mir heute mehr Spaß als der aktuelle Teil.

Ein paar seltene Perlen gibt es schon. So hat mir Doom sehr gefallen und mit Deus Ex Human Revolution hatte ich auch sehr lange, sehr viel Spaß. Aber es sind die mega Ausnahmen. 

Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre war für mich Wolfenstein New Order. Unfassbar gut. Aber solche Spiele sind eben ganz seltene Perlen. 

Wie geht's euch? Findest ihr aktuelle Spiele auch eher langweilig? Seid ihr auch der Meinung, die frühen 2000er waren das Goldene Zeitalter der Videospiele?

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich ein reiner PC Spieler bin. Daher war für mich die Zeit 2000-2005 ganz besonders interessant. Meiner Meinung nach haben die XBox360 und PS3 massiv die Videospiel-Welt verändert. Und nicht unbedingt zum positiven.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Würde ich pauschal nicht so sagen. AC Syndicate empfand ich auch als eher durchwachsen. Aber AC Origins empfinde ich als den bisher besten Teil von AC überhaupt. Und bei Odyssee bin ich guten Mutes, daß Ubisoft bei dem Teil auf den Stärken von Origins aufgebaut hat.

Auch die neuen TR-Teile sind meiner Meinung nach sämtlich besser als ein Tomb Raider Underworld oder erst Recht als das vemurkste Angel of Darkness. Mass Effect ist eine geniale Spielereihe und entgegen einiger Kritiker empfinde ich auch Andromeda nicht wirklich als schlecht. Oder die Metro-Reihe. Stalker usw.

Es hängt viel vom Spiel, den Entwicklern ab. Gut einige hauen die Spiele in Serie heraus und man hat einen Innovationsstillstand. Keine Frage. Das gab es früher aber auch schon. Das kann man also nicht generalisieren.

Die größte aktuelle Seuche sind imho das Thema Lootboxen und Microtransaktionen und Micro DLC die ihr Geld nicht wert sind. Das sind die einzigen Punkte die ich gegenüber früher als Nachteil empfinde. Neben Exklusivblödsinn wie "kaufe das Spiel bei Gamestop und bekomme nur dort den Zusatzquest Y". Das sind Dinge die gab es früher nicht. Da hat man für sein Geld überall das gleiche Spiel bekommen. Egal bei welchem Händler man gekauft hat.

Da gab es auch keine X Editionen von einem Spiel wie heute teils üblich, von der keine Version alles drin hat. Das sind erst die Auswüchse der modernen Marketingideen (leider). Und was mich aber am meisten neben den Lootboxen/Microtransaktionen stört ist der häufige Fokus auf MP, MMO und Co. Ich bin ein SP-Spieler. Ich mag meine Spiele gern solo spielen. Ohne Zwang mit anderen Spielern zusammengehen zu müssen oder mich auf PvP Gefechte einlassen zu müssen. Aber viele Spiele bekommen entweder nur einen MP verpaßt, frühere SP-Spielereihen werden mit einem mal auf MP umgefrickelt (Rainbow Six z.B., selbst ein Unreal war vor den ganzen Tournament-Spielen mit einem Unreal 1 und 2 eine SP-Spielereihe) oder ein Call of Duty. Vor COD MW 2 war das Spiel ein reines SP-Spiel. Und die Kampagnen waren keine 5 h Rushmodi Und nun ? BO4 ist das erste COD ohne SP. Mal sehen wie die nächsten Spiele der Reihe aussehen.

Oder die Spiele bekommen auf Gedeih und Verderb einen MP herangeklatscht und der SP wird vernachlässigt (keine SP-Addons für GTA V, dafür GTA Online z.B.) oder ein Spiel wird auf Koop-Zwang bzw. -Tendenz aufgebaut (sprich im Koop wird das Spiel leichter und Missionen lösbar). Stichwort The Division oder ein Ghost Recon Wildlands z.B. (letztere war übrigens früher auch eine reine SP-Gamereihe).

Aber auch heute noch gibt es große und wertige Addons/DLC die ihr Geld wert sind. Stichwort Baba Jaga (Rise of the Tomb Raider), die DLC von The Witcher 3 oder die Addons zu Borderlands 1.

Und was HL betrifft: Teil 2 war bei weitem nicht so gut wie Teil 1. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß HL2 den Beginn von Steam eingeläutet hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2018)

Es hängt sehr viel mit dem eigenen Empfinden zusammen. Jeder Mensch hat so seine Phasen wo er mal gar keinen Bock aufs Zocken hat, dann wieder vielleicht nur eine Weile Interesse an Retrogames hat usw. 

Ich hatte z.B. Anfang bis Herbst 2017 so eine (J)RPG Phase, wo ich täglich mehrere Stunden gezockt habe, danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spielen und habe dann einige Monate lang täglich Anime geschaut und danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr darauf und habe meinen Kindle entstaubt und bis vor kurzem ein Buch nach dem anderen verschlungen. Und jetzt kommt so langsam wieder die Spielphase durch.

Ich kenne ja diese früher war alles besser Diskussionen zu genüge. Es gibt durchaus einige ältere Spieler, die nur in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelgen möchten und kein Interesse an aktuellen Games mehr haben. 

Bei mir persönlich ist es anders, ich bin immer wieder von neuen Games begeistert allerdings mische ich auch sehr bunt fast alle Spielegenres und Plattformen, zocke mal ein zehn bis 15 Jahre altes Game und dann nebenher wieder ein brandneues. So habe ich immer ein extrem an Abwechslung und eigentlich nie Langeweile oder Überdruss. Zumindest ist das eben in der Regel so.


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]die neuen TR-Teile sind meiner Meinung nach sämtlich besser als ein Tomb Raider Underworld


  Das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


Wieso? So schlecht war die vorherige Trilogie auch nicht... Nur über "Angel of Darkness" sollte man besser den Mantel des Schweigens halten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2018)

Oberflächlich gesehen mag es stimmen, dass sich der Fokus der Spieleentwickler von inhaltlichem und spielerischem Anspruch auf bombastische Inszenierung und Grafik verändert hat. Aber zum Glück gibt es unterhalb der Oberfläche so viele kleinere und größere Titel, die spielenswert sind, dass mich das nicht mehr wirklich stört. Abseits von EA, Ubisoft, Activision & Co. muss man halt manchmal ein wenig suchen, findet aber mehr als genug Titel, die auch spielerisch und inhaltlich mindestens auf dem Niveau diverser Klassiker aus dem "goldenen Zeitalter" sind. Aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls gibt es viel mehr Releases, als ich überhaupt spielen kann, da stören mich auch die ganzen Geschichten rund um EA & Co. nicht mehr. 

Schade ist es nur um diverse große Exklusivlizenzen, wie Formel 1, Star Wars, Star Trek usw. Wäre schön, wenn auch kleinere Entwickler solche Lizenzen bekämen, die dann halt Titel für Spieler entwickeln, die etwas andere Ansprüche an ein gutes Spiel haben. Noch mehr stört mich, dass manche ältere Spielelizenzen in den Schubladen diverser Firmen vergammeln, die überhaupt kein Interesse daran haben, irgendwas damit zu machen, außer jeden zu verklagen, der es wagt ein Fanspiel dazu zu machen oder sowas. Da fällt mir spontan vor allem Disney ein, die auf diversen Lucas Arts Lizenzen wie Monkey Island, Indiana Jones und Maniac Mansion/Day of the Tentacle sitzen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. September 2018)

Das finde ich nicht. Früher war halt auch das finanzielle Risiko geringer, weil der Entwicklungsaufwand bei vergleichsweise einfachen, undetailierten Spielen geringer war.
Am Ende liegt es an den Entwicklern und Publishern, was "raus kommt".
Gerade solche Perlen, wie Hellblade zeigen, dass durchaus noch Innovationen möglich sind.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (27. September 2018)

Das hat sicher einiges mit dem Alter und Kindheitserinnerungen zu tun oder auch mit Phasen, in denen es einem nicht so gut geht und man besonders gern an die Unbeschwertheit der Jugend zurückdenkt. Aber grundsätzlich verstehe ich, was Du meinst. Geht mir manchmal ähnlich. Man ändert ja im Laufe der Zeit auch gerne mal seinen Geschmack bzw. seine Vorlieben.

Beim Gedanken an das NES und SNES etwa kriege ich immer noch leuchtende Augen, kann mit der Wii U, NDS und Switch aber leider rein gar nichts anfangen. Bei Shadow Warrior, Blood, Duke 3D und Co. muss ich sofort an die geilen LAN Partys in den 90ern denken. An sowas wie BF, COD, GTA Online und Co. habe ich heute 0 Spaß, mit 15 hätte ich sie aber sicherlich geliebt.

Mit der innovation gebe ich Dir recht, aber das ist heute scheinbar auch keine Voraussetzung mehr für gute Wertungen oder Verkaufszahlen. Schau Dir die Sony Games an. Das Gameplay wirkt oft wie irgendwo lieblos aus dem Supermarktregal genommen oder aus anderen Spielen zusammengeklaubt und die Dinger heimsen trotzdem ständig Wertungen um die 90 oder drüber ein. Von den seelenlosen Battle Royal, COD Dingern und Co. fange ich gar nicht erst an.

Ein Problem ist auch, dass einem dank F2P und Steam in der heutigen Zeit die Spiele nachgeschmissen werden, sodass es eine regelrechte Reizüberflutung an Spielen gibt. Durch diese Unmenge an Spielen verliert man irgendwann auch mal die Lust, sie sind nichts besonderes mehr. 

Solange ich noch mindestens meine 3-4 Spiele im Jahr habe, die ich regelrecht durchsuchte, werde ich auch weiterhin ein Zocker bleiben, auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal 1-2 Wochen gar nichts zocke.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso? So schlecht war die vorherige Trilogie auch nicht... Nur über "Angel of Darkness" sollte man besser den Mantel des Schweigens halten.



Meine Favoriten sind weiterhin Legend, Anniversary und Underworld, weil die noch den Schwerpunkt auf Klettern und Rätseln hatten. Ist zwar jetzt wohl mit Shadow of the Tomb Raider ein wenig besser geworden aber wohl eben noch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau. Die drei neuen Teile hingegen begeistern mich vor allem aufgrund der Grafik, die ist einfach atemberaubend, vielleicht sogar die beste Spielgrafik aktuell. 

Bei den ganz alten Spielen ließ bereits ab TR 2 die Begeisterung ein wenig nach. Meine Güte waren die schwer. Teil 4 war zwar als solches immer noch nicht schlecht aber eben nur mehr vom Gleichen. Und ja, Angel of Darkness war dann der Totalausfall, der die Serie vorübergehend zu Grabe getragen hat, bis dann eben mit Legend die nächste Generation startete und meiner Ansicht nach alles richtig machte.

Während gerade bei der neuen Trilogie die Story übrigens ziemlich versagt auch wenn der Aufhänger als Reboot durchaus gelungen ist. Aber man merkt die Unterschiede im Vergleich zu Uncharted, das ausgeklügelte Charaktere hat und eine coole Story erzählt schon extrem, dagegen kommt TR einfach nicht an.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. September 2018)

Du hast dir da eine "giftige" Überschrift ausgesucht. Da werden sie Erbsenzähler im Forum evtl. noch einsteigen       EDIT : ???


Ich stimme dir aber in der Tendenz  ( gefühlt) zu.  Man muss natürlich sehen welche Parameter angelegt werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Ich zocke heute noch mit der gleichen Leidenschaft wie damals vor 25, 30 Jahren. Die Spielkultur hat sich schlicht gewandelt. Man kann sich entweder damit arrangieren oder eben nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ja also ich kann dem jetzt auch nicht so ganz zustimmen. Klar, die 90er und die 2000er waren eine Bluetezeit fuer Spieleentwicklung. Die Entwicklung der Hardware erlaubte sowohl spielerisch als auch graphisch alle paar Jahre komplett neue Standards, der Aufbau der Industrie war noch nicht so auf Effizienz getrimmt, es gab viele kleinere Teams die viele kreative Ideen aussprobieren konnten. Mit 20 Mann konnte man da schon mal einen - fuer damalige Verhaeltnisse - AAA Titel zusammenstellen wenn man gut war. Genres wurden viel haeufiger aus der Taufe gehoben als z.B. Heute. Heute kommt es eher darauf an Formeln zu perfektionieren. Das finanzielle Commitment muss aufgrund hoeherer Detailgrade und Komplexitaet zumindest im AA und AAA Bereich viel hoeher ausfallen und mit dem Risiko steigt der Druck auf etwas bewaehrtes zu setzen.

ABER: Wenn ich mir meine Lieblinge in Sachen Spiele anschaue, dann sind diese doch ziemlich gleichmaessig ueber die Jahre verteilt. Aus den 90ern gibt es da Command & Conquer, Warcraft, Outcast, Diablo, Hlaf Life und ein paar Adventures. Aus den 2000ern dann Deus Ex, Half Life 2, die ersten Assassins Creeds und BioWare Spiele wie KotOR, Mass Effect, Jade Empre.und Dragon Age: Origins.
Aus der letzten Dekade gab es aber eben auch so einige Kracher. Witcher 3 zum Beispiel ist IMO vielleicht das beste Spiel, dass ich je gespielt habe. Deus Ex Human Revolution war - wie du ja selbst schreibst - ein sehr wuerdiger Nachfolger zum original, bei dem man darueber streiten kann, ob er den sogar noch ueberfluegelt. Vom Dauerspass her fand ich Diablo 3 uebrigens motivierende als 1 und 2 (ja, ich sag das mal so un geh in Deckung). GTA zum Beispiel wurde mMn erst mit Teil 4 so richtig gut und 5 muss sich nicht verstecken. Assassins Creed Origins war vielleicht sogar der beste Teil der Reihe und ist auch in meiner Top Liste fuer Spiele ueberhaupt zu finden. 

Und auch in den letzten Jahren gab es an Innovation eigentlich keinen Mangel. Da gibt es vor allem natuerlich den Indie Bereich, in dem sehr viel Kreativitaet steckt wo staendig neues entsteht. Ganz neue Genres sind doch erst in den letzten 10 Jahren entstanden. First Person Parkour Spiele wie ein Mirror's Edge (ich stimme dir uebrigens nicht zu, dass der erste Teil besser ist als der zweite) oder Crafting und Survival Games, wie ein Minecraft oder Subnautica, ja sogar Battle Royale (so leid es mir tut), so was gab es frueher in der Form auch nicht, das sind im Prinzip auch neue Genres, die erst "kuerzlich" entstanden sind.

Insofern kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, dass man manchmal subjektiv den Eindruck hat, dass frueher alles besser war (auch weil man sich halt gluecklicherweise am ehesten an die guten Momente erinnert), ich denke aber, wenn man die Situation objektiv beurteilt muss man schon zugestehen, dass heute wie frueher sowohl tolle als auch nicht so tolle Sachen am Start sind. Im grossen und ganzen habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass sich da nicht zu viel dran geaendert hat.


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2018)

ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Findest ihr aktuelle Spiele auch eher langweilig?


AAA Produktionen teilweise schon. An sich mag ich Open World, aber nicht jedes Spiel muss sie bieten.
Dennoch finde ich den Spielemarkt heutzutage insgesamt sehr breit gefächert.



ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch der Meinung, die frühen 2000er waren das Goldene Zeitalter der Videospiele?


Nein.
Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach heutzutage besser als je zuvor.
Aber eben auch durchorganisiert durch diese Milliardenindustrie. Das macht sich eben oft bemerkbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Thema "langweilige Spiele"... Trifft für mich nur auf Egoshooter zu, weil es kaum Vielfalt gibt. Das ganze Genre hat besonders durch die einunddrölfzigsten "Call of Dutys" arg an Reiz verloren. Einzige positive Ausnahmen bilden noch die "Far Crys" die zumindest nicht jährlich rausgehauen werden. Ich vermisse technische wie spielerische Meilensteine wie z.B. "Crysis", allgemein SciFi- oder Western-Settings sind sehr rar geworden.

Und Echtzeit-Strategie-Titel ganz nach alter 1990er-Tradition, ohne die ganzen RPG-Einflüsse oder andere untergemischten Fremd-Genre-Zutaten... Existieren heutzutage gar nicht mehr.

In solchen Fällen würde ich gerne wieder 20 Jahre zurück in die Vergangenheit reisen wollen...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisNoc1 (27. September 2018)

Was mich an aktuellen Spielen noch massiv stört: Ich fühle mich zu sehr an die Hand genommen. Jeder Schei.ß wird mir erklärt.  Früher wurde man einfach in ein Spiel geworfen, und musste sich vieles selber erschließen. Heutzutage ist alles "assisted". Zum einen die Steuerung, zum anderen aber auch was GamePlay betrifft. Wenn mir beim Aufheben einer Shotgun erstmal ein Fenster entgegen-poppt, auf dem ich lesen kann, dass diese Waffe besonders gut für kurze Distanzen geeignet ist, dann fühle ich mich doch reichlich verarscht. 

Auch, dass einem oft im Spiel der zu drückende Button angezeigt wird, finde ich doch reichlich seltsam.... Sowas gab es früher einfach nicht. Da konnte man zum einen noch selber Sachen entdecken, und zum anderen (viel wichtiger) wurde vom Spieler einfach erwartet, dass er schon selber drauf kommt, wie Sachen funktionieren. Entweder weil man ein ernstzunehmender Gamer ist, der eben viel Erfahrung hat und weiß, wie Spiel-Mechaniken funktionieren, oder man eben von den Spielern erwartet hat, dass sie Sachen selber herausfinden. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Spiele heute hauptsächlich für 16 Jährige Casual-Spieler, mit 0,0 Frust-Toleranz und ebenso wenig Lust auf Selber-Entdecken, entwickelt werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2018)

ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Was mich an aktuellen Spielen noch massiv stört: Ich fühle mich zu sehr an die Hand genommen. Jeder Schei.ß wird mir erklärt.  Früher wurde man einfach in ein Spiel geworfen, und musste sich vieles selber erschließen. Heutzutage ist alles "assisted". Zum einen die Steuerung, zum anderen aber auch was GamePlay betrifft. Wenn mir beim Aufheben einer Shotgun erstmal ein Fenster entgegen-poppt, auf dem ich lesen kann, dass diese Waffe besonders gut für kurze Distanzen geeignet ist, dann fühle ich mich doch reichlich verarscht.
> 
> Auch, dass einem oft im Spiel der zu drückende Button angezeigt wird, finde ich doch reichlich seltsam.... Sowas gab es früher einfach nicht. Da konnte man zum einen noch selber Sachen entdecken, und zum anderen (viel wichtiger) wurde vom Spieler einfach erwartet, dass er schon selber drauf kommt, wie Sachen funktionieren. Entweder weil man ein ernstzunehmender Gamer ist, der eben viel Erfahrung hat und weiß, wie Spiel-Mechaniken funktionieren, oder man eben von den Spielern erwartet hat, dass sie Sachen selber herausfinden.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Spiele heute hauptsächlich für 16 Jährige Casual-Spieler, mit 0,0 Frust-Toleranz und ebenso wenig Lust auf Selber-Entdecken, entwickelt werden.



Sowas stört mich auch massiv, gerade eben bei den meisten Triple-A Titeln. Aber die visieren halt mit ihren immer höheren Entwicklungskosten ein immer breiteres Publikum an, eben auch Leute mit einer sehr niedrigen Frusttoleranz. Da wird in meinen Augen häufig über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sowas immer optional sein, wo mir wieder Dishonored einfällt: Da lassen sich die ganzen Kartenmarkierungen usw. abschalten, so dass man ungefiltert selbst alles erkunden kann, ohne dass mir jemand sagt, was ich tun soll, wo ich hingehen soll usw.

Aber abseits Triple-A Mainstreams gibt es halt so viele andere kleinere und größere Spiele, die einen auch nicht laufend an die Hand nehmen. Da fällt mir spontan z. B. Talos Prinziple oder Legend of Grimrock ein. Beides umfangreiche puzzlelastige Spiele mit schöner Grafik, bei denen man alles selbst erkunden und die spärlichen Hinweise zur Lösung der Aufgaben interpretieren muss. Sowas gefällt mir, und das ist abseits von EA, Ubisoft & Co. auch heute noch recht häufig der Fall.


----------



## Sanador (28. September 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.



Was stimmt bei *Tomb Raider Underworld *nicht?
Beispielsweise ist der dortige Thailand Abschnitte einer der besten Level in der gesamten *Tomb Raider* Reihe.
Die einzigen schwarzen Schafe sind doch *Chronicles*, *Angel of Darkness* und der *Gears of War Spin-off von 2013*.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> ... und der *Gears of War Spin-off von 2013*.


KETZER!!! 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (28. September 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du hast dir da eine "giftige" Überschrift ausgesucht. Da werden sie Erbsenzähler im Forum evtl. noch einsteigen



Ein Fragezeichen am Ende hätte das schon etwas entschärft 

ich mag sowohl Retro-Games als auch moderne Spiele, bin aber auch mit den Retro Games der 80er/90er groß geworden, da waren die noch nicht retro


----------



## Batze (28. September 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du hast dir da eine "giftige" Überschrift ausgesucht. Da werden sie Erbsenzähler im Forum evtl. noch einsteigen


Na dann wollen wir mal einsteigen. 

Was war denn damals wirklich besser, also m.M.n.
Es gab ein Größeres Angebot an Top Spielen, also in der unterschiedlichen Breite war einfach mehr da. Heute ist vieles einfach zu gleich gestrickt. Es traut sich kaum noch ein Studio wirkliche Experimente, nicht weil es fehlschlagen könnte, sondern weil die Aktionäre und die obersten Bosse ihre Gewinnmarge wegschwimmen sehen. Ein Studio muss Geld erwirtschaften um weitermachen zu können, keine Frage, aber heute ist einfach nur noch die Gier da, siehe auch Thema Lootboxen&Co auf das ich jetzt aber nicht näher eingehen möchte.

Einige Genres sind teilweise vollkommen vom Markt verschwunden weil es eben zu wenig Geld einbringt. Ich vermisse da sowas wie Command&Conquer und allgemein dieser Echtzeit Strategie Bereich.
Genauso Spiele wie Nolf oder Hidden&Dangerous und ähnliches, oder auch sowas wie die alten Links Golfspiele, eben auch die reine Singleplayer Basis. Ausnahmen sind da leider, wie z.B. Wolfenstein, die Ausnahme. Ja es gibt auch andere Ausnahmen in den anderen Genres, aber eben zu wenige. Zu erwähnen wären noch die Manager Spiele, gerade im bereich Fußball, wenn ich sehe wie vollkommen Überladen das alles geworden ist, nein Danke, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei BM-Hattrick. 

Auch damals gab es Spiele mit Bugs, aber was heute teilweise an Beta Versionen zum Vollpreis verkauft wird ist schon teils kriminell. Um spielen zu können darf man zu Release erstmal zig Gigabyte an Daten schaufeln und hoffen das sein Spiel überhaupt erstmal startet. Danke an AlwaysOn, immer zu jederzeit bereit was die Publisher auch ausnutzen, danke dafür auch an Steam womit dieser Blödsinn angefangen hat.

Ich vermisse die Glorreichen Zeiten der Netzwerk Partys. Sowas wird leider nie wiederkommen.
Bei uns in Braunschweig gab es jeden Monat in einer Fabrikhalle eine Große Netzwerk Party, 80-120 Gamer waren immer dabei am Weekend (Fr-So.). Das war einfach Superklasse und man hat sich den ganzen Monat darauf gefreut.

Die Spielschachteln waren damals noch richtige Großartige Erlebnisse wenn man sie aufgemacht hat, heute ist nur noch ein blöder download Code drin.

PCGames und auch andere Portale hatten ein ganz anderes Erscheinungsbild, heute fühlt man sich teilweise so behandelt wie bei einigen Publishern wo es nur noch ums Geld geht. Es werden die News gebracht die am meisten Klicks bringen und dann auch noch im Stundentakt, hat man sehr oft das Gefühl. (Ich warte hier immer noch auf eine News zu Assetto Corsa Competizione Early Access Release). Ja auch hier muss Geld verdient werden, keine Frage, niemand arbeitet umsonst, aber der Artikel Ton hat sich gewaltig verändert.


Das nur mal als kleiner schneller, sehr schneller Überblick. Kommen wir zu dem was heute m.M.n. besser ist, ja das gibt es wirklich.
Die Preise der Spiele sind teils viel Günstiger als damals, außer man kauft bei Steam . AAA Spiele bekomme ich, wenn ich nicht ganz dumm bin und auf Vorbesteller Schnickschnack reinfalle schon in kurzer Zeit nach Release praktisch hinterher geschmissen. Damals musste man für ein Top Spiel locker mindest 6 Monate warten bis die Preise mal ein paar D-Mark gefallen sind.

Technisch hat sich auch einiges getan was natürlich Zeitlich bedingt logisch ist, ich meine jetzt aber eher die Hardware Preise. Einen guten Spieletauglichen Rechner bekommt man wirklich schon für humanes kleines Geld, wenn man weiß wie man Einkaufen muss. 
(Dazu von mir unbedingt, auch wenn wir die ein oder andere Meinungsverschiedenheit haben nochmal dank an vor allem Herbboy das er hier immer sehr gute Tipps an die Leute weitergibt. Ein Highlight des Forums, das sonst leider mit damals nicht zu vergleichen ist).
Wenn ich bedenke das damals eine PS 1/2 so gut wie jeden PC Spielerechner Preis/Leistungs technisch Überlegen war, möchte ich das als PC Spieler nicht mehr haben. Heute ist es eher umgekehrt, mit leider aber auch entsprechenden Folgen.
Die PC Hardware Preise von damals möchte ich nicht mehr haben.

Einer meiner Steckenpferde ist Sim Racing Games, nicht das ich besonders gut fahre, eher das gegenteil ist der Fall, aber es macht da mehr Spaß als die ganzen Arcade Teile (obwohl ich auch da einige Highlights habe wie Grid oder auch NfS Shift oder das damalige unübertroffene NfS Porsche ), und da hat sich doch gewaltig was getan. Damals gab es Grand Prix Legends als High End Simulation (was es immer noch ist) und eventuell die Grand Prix Serie von Geoff Gramond. Das war es aber auch. Heute haben wir Assetto Corsa, R3E, iRacing, rFactor, Dirt Rally und auch ein F1 2018 ist nicht gerade ein Arcade Flitzer.

Das mal so als kleiner Überblick wie ich das sehe, mit kleinen Beispielen. Das Früher alles besser war sehe ich nicht ganz so, aber vieles ist mir zu sehr und zu stark in den Kommerz abgetriftet wo nur noch Werbung und Marketing regieren.


----------



## Javata (28. September 2018)

Wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben, die Spielelandschaft ändert sich immer wieder.

 Gab es früher eine Hochzeit von Strategiespielen, angefangen bei Dune über C&C und AoE (Age of Mythology ist bis heute mein absolutes Highlight der Strategiespiele) bis zu Anno sucht man solche Spiele heute fast vergebens. Dazu die spaßig LAN-Partys mit UT und CS. Nicht zu vergessen der "Hype" um mmorpgs, als WoW noch neu war und viele andere Anbieter nachziehen wollten. Ich denke fast alle hier haben wenigstens kurzzeitig mal WoW oder GW 1/2 gespielt.
Und welcher Spieler erinnert sich nicht gerne an einheimische Spiele wie Gothic 1/2 oder die Gilde.

Heute ist die Spielelandschaft eine andere. Dennoch gibt es jedes Jahr Highlights, die sich nicht vor der Vergangenheit verstecken müssen.
Witcher 3, AC Origins, Divinity Original Sin 2 zeigen, dass auch neue Teile einer Reihe neue Maßstäbe setzen können.

Battle Royale wird an mir vorbei gehen, zumal es LastManStanding schon früher gab. Auch andere "Hypes" kann ich ignorieren. Mobas zB... ein paar getestet, war nicht sonderlich spannend, und anderes gezockt.

Zu guter letzt sollte man aber auch sein Augenmerk auf die gegenwärtige Protestkultur richten, in der Shitstorms ganze Spielereihen nachhaltig verändern können. (Man erinnere sich nur an ME:A, dass keine Benchmarks setzte, aber nicht annähernd so schlecht war wie der Aufschrei im Internet andeutete) Wenn Spieler behaupten, dass sie nach 10 Minuten Spielzeit aufgrund schlechter Gesichtsanimationen, ein Spiel absolut unspielbar und grottig finden sagt das mehr über jene Spieler als das Spiel. Ständig  gibt es Proteste wegen weiblichen Charakteren oder Schwarzen. (siehe Battlefield, KC oder aktuell Rome)
Hier wünsche ich mir die alte Zeit zurück. Damals drückte man seine Unzufriedenheit einfach durch einen "Nichtkauf" aus. Oder man bemerke solche Dinge gar nicht und hatte einfach seinen Spaß. Leider schreien heute die Unzufriedenen oft deutlich lauter als die glücklichen Spieler.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. September 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Ständig  gibt es Proteste wegen weiblichen Charakteren oder Schwarzen. (siehe Battlefield, KC oder aktuell Rome)
> Hier wünsche ich mir die alte Zeit zurück. Damals drückte man seine Unzufriedenheit einfach durch einen "Nichtkauf" aus. Oder man bemerke solche Dinge gar nicht und hatte einfach seinen Spaß. Leider schreien heute die Unzufriedenen oft deutlich lauter als die glücklichen Spieler.



Die gab es schon bei GTASA weil man mit CJ einen schwarzen Hauptcharakter vor die Nase gesetzt bekam, jedenfalls aus Sicht mancher Leute 
Heute kann man ein bisschen das Gefühl haben, dass Randgruppen gezielt eingesetzt werden, um die Kundschaft etwas breiter zu machen und den Zeitgeist zu bedienen. Wenn die Story passt, dürfen die Charakter gerne "bunt gemischt" sein. Nur so nach dem Motto " Komm wir hauen noch einen Schwarzen, Frauen und eine Transe ins Spiel", sollte das imo nicht ablaufen.


----------



## ChrisNoc1 (1. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir mal einsteigen.
> 
> Was war denn damals wirklich besser, also m.M.n.
> (...)



Schöner Beitrag. Vielen Dank. Da fasst du einiges sehr gut zusammen und triffst es auf den Punkt.

Zum Thema Kommerz: 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass (vor allem) in den 90ern und (immer noch etwas) frühen 2000ern Gaming eine total Randkultur war. Die Entwicklerstudios waren kleiner (und mutiger) und die Käufer-Gruppe auch recht "überschaubar". 
Heutzutage ist alles um "Gaming" ein unfassbar großer Markt geworden. So gut wie jeder spielt Videospiele. Ich war früher mit meinen 2-3 Kumpels die absolute Ausnahme. Wir waren damals "die Komischen", die "immer nur vor ihrem Rechner sitzen". 
Heute ist es zwar kaum noch "der Rechner", sondern vor allem die Konsole, aber es spielt doch sogut wie jeder. Kaum ein U25 Jähriger hat keine XBox oder PS zu Hause rumstehen. 

Videospiele sind totale Massenware geworden. Und das macht meiner Meinung nach den Geist der Spiele kaputt. Früher war Gaming eben eine totale Randkultur, die von einer handvoll Nerds ausgelebt wurde. Heute ist es einfach nur noch Kommerz.  Wie Batze schon schreibt: Auch früher wollten die Leute Geld verdienen, und niemand hat umsonst gearbeitet. Aber das Geld-Verdienen war nicht die Hauptmotivation, ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Da steckte noch echte Leidenschaft hinter. Die Spiele hatten einfach mehr Seele. Heutige Spiele sind größtenteils seelenlose Massenware.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2018)

ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Aber das Geld-Verdienen war nicht die Hauptmotivation, ein Spiel zu entwickeln.



Das stimmt insbesondere für den Indie-Markt. Früher haben solche kleinen Spiel oft nichts gekostet, waren praktisch Freeware, heute will jeder Hobbyentwickler Kohle verdienen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt insbesondere für den Indie-Markt. Früher haben solche kleinen Spiel oft nichts gekostet, waren praktisch Freeware, heute will jeder Hobbyentwickler Kohle verdienen.


... dann schau dir doch mal die Spiele von damals an und schau dir die Spiele von heute an.

Wenn jemand davon leben möchte, dann muss man heute deutlich mehr Zeit und Aufwand in so eine Produktion stecken als 199x. 

Ich weiß noch als wir damals unser Taschengeld zusammengelegt haben und uns die Vollversion von Crime Fighter gekauft haben. Mit so einem Spiel lockst du doch heute niemanden mehr vor dem PC, maximal die Leute, die solche Spiele damals selbst gespielt haben. Darum geht es nämlich: die neuen Spieler von heute, egal ob Gelegenheits- oder Sonstwasspieler, lassen sich nicht mehr mit 16bit Grafik abspeisen & das fordert eben ihren Tribut bei der Entwicklung.

Vor allem klingt dieses "will jeder Entwickler Kohle verdienen" so negativ ... kA ob es so gemeint war, aber gute Arbeit soll(te) mMn auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2018)

Du musst auch einrechnen, dass du heute unglaublich mächtige Tools hast, Spiele-Engines, Bildbearbeitung usw. von daher ist es heute erheblich einfacher ein Spiel zu erstellen als in den 90ern wo man selbst programmieren musste und auch Grafik- und Musiktools auf einem erheblich niedrigeren Niveau waren.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

Dem möchte ich widersprechen ... ich hab "früher" gern und häufig programmiert, sogar in ASM & ich fand den Aufwand der Entwicklung irgendwie ... einfacher. Ich hab beim letzten Humble-Bundle Unity-Paket zugeschlagen, ich hab jetzt mal reingeschnuppert und werde ja förmlich erschlagen. Ich hatte die fixe Idee gehabt mir ein paar Dinge anzueignen und wenn der Nachwuchs in dem Alter ist, mit ihm gemeinsam zu programmieren bzw. etwas zu entwickeln. 

D.h. die Lernkurve ein anspruchsvolles Spiel, sei es nun Grafik, Leveldesign oder oder oder, hinzubekommen ist deutlich höher als heute. 

Witzigerweise bekomme ich heute (!) noch E-Mails wo jemand nach Support von irgendwelchen Bibliotheken fragt, die ich als Jugendlicher mal geschrieben hab!


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich widersprechen ... ich hab "früher" gern und häufig programmiert, sogar in ASM & ich fand den Aufwand der Entwicklung irgendwie ... einfacher. Ich hab beim letzten Humble-Bundle Unity-Paket zugeschlagen, ich hab jetzt mal reingeschnuppert und werde ja förmlich erschlagen. Ich hatte die fixe Idee gehabt mir ein paar Dinge anzueignen und wenn der Nachwuchs in dem Alter ist, mit ihm gemeinsam zu programmieren bzw. etwas zu entwickeln.
> 
> D.h. die Lernkurve ein anspruchsvolles Spiel, sei es nun Grafik, Leveldesign oder oder oder, hinzubekommen ist deutlich höher als heute.
> 
> Witzigerweise bekomme ich heute (!) noch E-Mails wo jemand nach Support von irgendwelchen Bibliotheken fragt, die ich als Jugendlicher mal geschrieben hab!


Du mischt da jetzt aber 2D und 3D munter durcheinander, oder? Sicherlich, Tools wie GameMaker (https://www.yoyogames.com/gamemaker) sind schon recht mächtig und verlangen für aufwendigere Spiele auch einiges an Einarbeitung aber es ist doch erheblich bequemer da Sachen zusammenzuklicken als selbst zu programmieren. Ich gebe zu, ich habe nur in Basic und Comal programmiert und Assembler schnell wieder zur Seite gelegt aber ich habe eine ältere Version von GameMaker und die Beispiel-Games lassen sich schon recht gemütlich erstellen. 
3D halte ich aber einfach für eine völlig andere Baustelle.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann schau dir doch mal die Spiele von damals an und schau dir die Spiele von heute an.
> 
> Wenn jemand davon leben möchte, dann muss man heute deutlich mehr Zeit und Aufwand in so eine Produktion stecken als 199x.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mir Hunderte gar tausende Indie Spiele auf Steam anschaue die den Laden richtig vollmüllen dann sehe ich da in der Masse keinen Unterschied zu dem was es vor 20 Jahren aus der kostenlosen Indie Ecke gab. Natürlich gibt es immer die Ausnahme, aber sind wir doch mal realistisch, das ist eben eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

... und wieviele von diesen Spielen sind dir im Gedächtnis geblieben bzw. wieviel davon würdest du kaufen?!


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du mischt da jetzt aber 2D und 3D munter durcheinander, oder? [...]


Natürlich, weil ich jetzt davon ausgegangen bin das es völlig egal ist, ob jetzt 2D oder 3D.

Die ganzen Engines sind mir ja durchaus bekannt, die Frage ist ja nur, ob und wie man damit die Spieler bzw. potentiellen Käufer davon überzeugen kann. Nichts gegen 2D, aber die Frage ist, ob der Gelegenheitsspieler von heute noch 2D PixelArt wertschätzen kann oder sich denkt, WTF, was ist das für eine Grütze.

Ich glaube, dass die 'casual'-Spieler von heute eher Wert auf eine gelungene Präsentation legen und das, leider, 2D heute ausschließt. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel & auch alte Hase, die in der 16bit Ära aufgewachsen sind, werden jetzt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ... nur glaube ich eben, dass diese Spieler heute prozentual gesehen eher die Ausnahme bilden.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wieviele von diesen Spielen sind dir im Gedächtnis geblieben bzw. wieviel davon würdest du kaufen?!



Keines würde ich kaufen. Sind eben meist Spiele oder eher Genres die mich nicht interessieren. Egal ob vor 20 Jahren oder jetzt.  Kann natürlich auch sein das da eine Perle mit dabei war die ich übersehen habe, ganz gewiss sogar.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Keines würde ich kaufen. Sind eben meist Spiele oder eher Genres die mich nicht interessieren. Egal ob vor 20 Jahren oder jetzt.  Kann natürlich auch sein das da eine Perle mit dabei war die ich übersehen habe, ganz gewiss sogar.


... und das meine ich damit, so seinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen wird quasi unmöglich, weil man ohne "schöne" Präsentation, liegt im Auge des Betrachters, kaum aus der Masse von zig anderen Spielen hervor stichst die einfach nur lieblos dahin gerotzt wurden. Wenn jetzt aber die Präsentation, und das ist nun leider einmal das Kriterium auf Steam und anderen *visuellen* Plattformen. Wenn man nicht gerade von einem Lets Player oder anderem Medium vorgestellt wird, versinkt man doch in der Bedeutungslosigkeit.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das meine ich damit, so seinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen wird quasi unmöglich, weil man ohne "schöne" Präsentation, liegt im Auge des Betrachters, kaum aus der Masse von zig anderen Spielen hervor stichst die einfach nur lieblos dahin gerotzt wurden. Wenn jetzt aber die Präsentation, und das ist nun leider einmal das Kriterium auf Steam und anderen *visuellen* Plattformen. Wenn man nicht gerade von einem Lets Player oder anderem Medium vorgestellt wird, versinkt man doch in der Bedeutungslosigkeit.



Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, auch als Indie Game dann spricht sich das sehr schnell rum und man versinkt bestimmt nicht, egal ob auf Steam oder sonstwo. Entscheidend ist wie immer die Qualität die man bietet.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube die Tage, wo sich ein Indie-Spiel 'schnell rumspricht' sind vorbei ... die Gründe hierfür hast du doch selbst genannt.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Tage, wo sich ein Indie-Spiel 'schnell rumspricht' sind vorbei ... die Gründe hierfür hast du doch selbst genannt.



Ja, ich weiß auch momentan nicht wirklich was du sagen willst. Tausende von (Indie) Spiele stopfen die Plattform einfach nur voll. Hauptsache Valve (kleines Gabe) bekommt seine Kohle. Qualität ist da schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt natürlich einige Pixelart 2D Indiegames, die sehr erfolgreich sind. Auf diesem überfluteten Markt bilden die aber natürlich seltene Ausnahmeerscheinungen. 
Was 3D Spiele, insbesondere grafisch bessere angeht, ich weiß nicht ob man sagen kann, dass z.B. ein Hellblade - Senuas Sacrifice noch so wirklich als Indie gilt. Das hat halt auch irgendwie 20 Millionen Dollar gekostet und das Studio hat sonst Triple A gemacht. Und wenn man mal schaut, die wirklich kleinen Entwickler, die 3D machen, die versuchen auch durch Stil zu überzeugen und ihre wirklich oftmals simpelste Grafik zu verstecken, siehe etwa ein Superhot.


----------



## ChrisNoc1 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich spiele seit einigen Tagen wieder mal Doom (2016) und da ist mir noch ein Argument für die "Früher war alles besser" These aufgefallen: 

Früher gab es einen schnelleren technischen Fortschritt. Früher gab es grafisch viel krassere Sprünge. Heute spiele ich ein zwei Jahre altes Spiel, und bin von der Grafik noch immer extrem begeistert. Früher war der Unterschied zwischen 2000, 2002 und 2004 unfassbar groß. Heute passiert in 2 Jahren technisch sogut wie nichts. 

Das hat natürlich auch was damit zu tun, dass die Spiele heute grafisch ein Niveau erreicht haben, was nur noch schwer zu toppen ist. Logisch. Früher gab es mehr Entwicklungspotential. Es war einfach mehr Luft nach oben. Aber mir fehlt die Begeisterung. die ich bei manchen Spielen damals hatte. Damals war ich von manchen Grafiken unfassbar begeistert. Ich konnte teilweise gar nicht glauben, was ich da gesehen habe. Sowas gibt es heute nicht mehr. Hat vielleicht auch mit dem Alter zu tun. 

Und dass die Konsolen die technische Entwicklung ausbremsen, und wir viel bessere Grafiken hätten, wenn sich die Entwickler alleine auf die Hardware konzentrieren würden, die ein PC zu bieten hat,  ist natürlich auch klar.


----------



## Zybba (17. Oktober 2018)

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Punkt!



ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Und dass die Konsolen die technische Entwicklung ausbremsen, und wir viel bessere Grafiken hätten, wenn sich die Entwickler alleine auf die Hardware konzentrieren würden, die ein PC zu bieten hat,  ist natürlich auch klar.


Der Vorteil von den Konsolen ist dafür, dass die Hardware viel besser ausgereizt werden kann.
Vielleicht müsste Sony eine Superkonsole veröffentlichen, die genauso viel kostet wie ein High End PC.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2018)

Sony lebt ja primär von den Lizenzen für die Spiele. Und wenn die neue Konsole hardwareseitig jeden PC naß machen würde würde die wegen dem Preis keiner kaufen und Sony legt bestimmt nicht massiv drauf.
Was nutzt Sony eine 4k/VR-Konsole mit 150 fps Leistung wenn die dann am Ende nur 0,5% der potentiellen Kunden kaufen?


----------



## Zybba (18. Oktober 2018)

War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint die Idee. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Es ist auch ein Gerücht, dass PC durch die Vielzahl an Hardware stärker ausbremst als eine Konsole. Konsolen sind inzwischen PCs.
Die alle arbeiten heute mit Middleware, kein Programmierer der Welt spricht Hardware noch direkt an. 

Also ob ich die Radeon Grafikkarte über Direct X auf der XBox One oder über Direct X auf dem PC anspreche kommt aufs Gleiche raus, im Gegenteil, kann der PC durch ständig optimierte Treiber, teils ja für einzelne Spiele optimiert, noch mehr rausholen als die Konsole, wo da nichts mehr an den Treibern geändert werden kann. 


Ansonsten freut es mich natürlich, dass die 3D Grafik seit 15 Jahren einen Stand erreicht hat, wo sie in HD immer noch sehr ansehnlich wirkt. So kann man auch mal ältere Games zocken ohne sich gleich "Retro" zu fühlen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal, ich bin 34, habe also einige Jahre Gaming hinter mir,  und finde, dass früher NICHT grundsätzlich  ALLES besser war. 
Der Großteil der Dinge, die mich heute stören sind auf Marketingentscheidungen zurückzuführen. 
Das Medium des Videospiels hat sich dagegen in meinen Augen insgesamt konstant weiterentwickelt. Graphisch, spielerisch, genre- und auch storybezogen. Jedenfalls was die Möglichkeiten anbelangt. Wer das bestreitet nimmt diese Sparte m.M.n. nur selektiv wahr. Klar, es gibt keine LucasArts Adventures mehr, und RPG's sind kein pixelgewordenes D&D mehr - was ich stellenweise auch schade finde. Aber wenn es diese Dinge noch im Umfang von damals gäbe, wäre es noch schlimmer - denn DAS wäre echter Stillstand gewesen.
Dass dennoch viele Produkte auf den Markt kommen, die einfach nur "stinken" (für mich gehört auch sowas wie Fortnite dazu, sorry ) will ich nicht bestreiten und zeugt für mich aber eher davon, dass es gerade rund läuft. Achtung, abgeschmacktes, aber irgendwo treffendes Beispiel: Wie viele Mistbücher kommen auf ein Werk der Weltliteratur? Haben wir deswegen wirklich einen Niedergang vorliegen? Ist unsere Literatur in ihrer Gesamtheit schlechter als die vor 100 Jahren? Ich denke nicht. 

Dass diese genannten Stinker auf den Markt kommen, oder auch Abzock-DLC's und all die Machenschaften mit Microtransactions rührt meiner Meinung nach von einem "korrumpierten" Markt (der sich allerdings offensichtlich rechnet!), dient aber nicht als Beweis dafür, dass unsere Spiele selbst heute irgendwie schlechter seien.

Klar, Spiele werden irgendwann zu Klassikern, weil man sie zu ihrer Zeit gespielt haben muss. Aber hier steckt doch eine Menge Verklärung drin. Ich jedenfalls werfe relativ oft ältere Spiele an und denke mir: "Ok, lass' mal lieber die Vergangenheit ruhen!"


----------



## Wubaron (18. Oktober 2018)

Schwierig zu beurteilen ob früher alles besser. Schließlich hat sich auch das eigene Spielverhalten gewandelt. 
Ich bin z.B. schon anfällig für Mikrotransaktionen die einem helfen im Spiel schneller voran zu kommen. Zum Beispiel irgendwelche Sachen auf der Karte sofort anzeigen. 
Liegt halt daran, dass ich im Vergleich zu früher nicht mehr so extrem viel Zeit zum spielen habe. Und deshalb will ich nicht 100 Stunden brauchen bis ich mit einem Spiel fertig bin. Ewig in der Gegend nach einem Item rum suchen, darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Oktober 2018)

ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Und dass die Konsolen die technische Entwicklung ausbremsen, und wir viel bessere Grafiken hätten, wenn sich die Entwickler alleine auf die Hardware konzentrieren würden, die ein PC zu bieten hat,  ist natürlich auch klar.


Das Argument will mir gar nicht eingehen. Was du da meinst, bzw. was ich da verstehe, würde dann ja bei jedem Gamer eine High-End-Ausstattung in Sachen CPU und Pixelbeschleuniger voraussetzen. Ich pers. will aber gar nicht jedes Jahr 400€ für neue HW ausgeben 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist auch ein Gerücht, dass PC durch die Vielzahl an Hardware stärker ausbremst als eine Konsole. Konsolen sind inzwischen PCs.
> Die alle arbeiten heute mit Middleware, kein Programmierer der Welt spricht Hardware noch direkt an.


Das war auch in den letzten Jahren nie der O-Ton beim sog. "Konsolenprinzip", sondern die Tatsache dass man bei der Optimierung des Systems genau und exakt weiß mit welcher HW es umzugehen hat. Dementsprechend muss z.B. keine große Treiberdatenbank vorgehalten oder extra Software für HIDs, Audio- oder sonstige Zusatzgeräte installierbar sein. Schon der HW-Lieferant kann Optimierungen seiner Bauteile in die Entwicklung einbringen und wird dies sicherlich auch machen. Beim Spieleentwickler ist es der gleiche Tanz. Dort hast du deine Hardware, wie jeder andere Mensch mit diesem Gerät auch, und kannst in diese Richtung anpassen.

Ich such aktuell schon nach einem passenden Artikel, ich wette aber bereits vorab dass eine aktuelle Konsole einem PC mit gleicher oder sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung in Sachen Performance ohne weiteres die Butter vom Brot nimmt.


----------



## Zybba (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist auch ein Gerücht, dass PC durch die Vielzahl an Hardware stärker ausbremst als eine Konsole. Konsolen sind inzwischen PCs.


Ist es nicht viel einfacher und effizienter von Anfang an gezielt für ein System zu entwickeln?
Ich finde auch jeden Fall bemerkenswert, was die Konsolen so auf den Bildschirm zaubern trotz des vergleichbar geringen Preises.



RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich such aktuell schon nach einem passenden Artikel, ich wette aber bereits vorab dass eine aktuelle Konsole einem PC mit gleicher oder sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung in Sachen Performance ohne weiteres die Butter vom Brot nimmt.


Das denke ich auch.

Teilweise spielt evtl. auch eine Substitution über die Spiele in den Konsolenpreis mit rein.
Aber selbst wenn man das noch drauf rechnen würde, bin ich deiner Meinung.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, genau das ist ja falsch. KEIN Spiel muss Hardware direkt ansprechen, das schrieb ich doch oben. Vielfalt ist also völlig egal, da das in der Verantwortung der Treiberhersteller liegt bzw. eben Hardware Standards unterstützt. Jedes Spiel am PC unterstützt den XBox Controller und in der Regel keinen sonst, die meisten Fremdcontroller sind kompatibel, da muss also nicht extra Support für diese Hardware geschaffen werden. 

Gleiches Spiel bei der Spielgrafik, XBox nutzt Direct X, Windows nutzt Direct X. Was die Grafikkarte da rausholen kann hängt nicht vom Spiel oder Entwickler ab sondern von Direct X und den Treibern der Grafikkartenhersteller.

Da wird auch ein Vergleich nichts anderes zeigen, ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine Radeon R9 380 im Rechner, die hatte 3TFlop. Eine PS4 hat 2TFlop und eine PS4 Pro hat 4TFlop, meine Karte lag also genau in der Mitte und das entsprach auch in etwa dem Konsolenvergleich. Die PS4 hat meine Karte klar übertrumpft. Mit der Pro wird der Vergleich schwerer, da dort viel von anderen Faktoren abhängt, die Spiele sind auf Konsole alle auf maximal 60FPS bei Full HD gelockt und ich habe keinen 4k Monitor, kann also das hochskalierte 4k der PS4 Pro und ob dort bei einem Titel mehr als 30 FPS erreicht wird nicht irgendwie vergleichen.

Vergleiche sind eh schwierig, nehmen wir Doom als Beispiel, auf meinem alten Rechner kam ich mit der Radeon unter Vulkan bei maximalen Einstellungen ziemlich exakt auf stabile 60FPS. 
Bei der schwächeren PS4 (Open GL Derivat) und der noch schwächeren XBox One (Direct X) läuft das Spiel auch mit meist 60FPS. Jedoch eben mit geringeren Details und vor allem mit variabler Auflösung, bricht die Framerate unter einen bestimmten Wert, verringert das Spiel auf Konsole automatisch die Auflösung.

Einer der ersten Titel die das so gemacht haben war glaube ich Wipeout HD auf der PS3. Die PS3 ist ja nicht sonderlich für Full HD Games bekannt bzw. wissen einige gar nicht, dass es 1080p Titel dort gibt. Meist sind das grafisch eher einfachere Titel aber eben z.B. auch ein Wipeout HD, da bei diesem schnellen Spiel unbedingt die 60FPS gehalten werden müssen passt sich die Auflösung dynamisch an. 

Mir ist jedoch kein PC Spiel bekannt, wo es diese Grafikoption gibt, also FPS stabil halten und bei Bedarf Auflösung verringern. 

Der Witz ist eben, dass den meisten Leuten die niedrigere Auflösung gar nicht auffällt.


----------



## Zybba (18. Oktober 2018)

Glaub ich dir einfach mal, da fehlt mir eindeutig das Fachwissen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, genau das ist ja falsch. KEIN Spiel muss Hardware direkt ansprechen, das schrieb ich doch oben.


Es ist nicht so dass ich nicht lese was du schreibst. Gerade weil es aber eben so ist ignorierst du hier 2 wichtige Performancefaktoren für's Gaming. Das Betriebssystem und die Hardware selbst bzw. deren Anbindung untereinander. Allein der Faktor dass man sich bei der softwareseitigen Anpassung eines PS4-Titels darauf verlassen kann 8 Kerne zur Verfügung zu haben und statt mit DDR- mit GDDR-Speicher arbeiten kann bringt dem Entwickler des Ports oder des Exklusivtitels einen Vorteil gegenüber den PC-Spielern. Dort muss er ja eine Möglichkeit finden das Spiel performant auf 4-16 Kernen mit 8-32 GB DDR-RAM lauffähig zu halten.
Beim Betriebssystem verweise ich, als Beispiel, mal auf die alten MACs (bevor die CPUs Intel zulieferte). Die haben den Intel- und AMD-basierten Rechnern in Benchmarks auch immer das Wasser abgraben können, weil das OS nicht mit vielen verschiedenen Anforderungen zurecht kommen musste. Sony schreibt ein eigenes OS für die PS und AMD liefert CPU und GPU. Es ist ja NUR logisch dass dabei Synergieeffekte genutzt werden um die Konsole leistungsfähiger zu machen und damit natürlich auch den Absatz der eigenen Produkte zu erhöhen.
Zu sagen: "Da läuft überall ein Betriebssystem und damit ist das in puncto Performance gleich" ist blauäugig.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Du unterschlägst dabei, dass selbst ein zehn Jahre alter PC erheblich mehr CPU Power hat als alle Konsolen zusammen. Von daher ist das irrelevant. Hast du dir mal die Auslastung von Windows angeschaut? Das ist bei modernen Computern unter 1 Prozent. Mehr Kerne heißt auch nicht mehr Leistung, ein 1-Kern-System der gleichen Architektur(!) mit 4GHz wird immer schneller sein als ein 4-Kern-System mit 1GHz, weil das Verteilen der Tasks einiges an Programmieraufwand bedeutet und praktisch nie optimal funktioniert.

Außerdem müssen sich die Konsolen das RAM teilen während es auf PC getrennt ist. Je mehr Grafik-RAM ein Spiel für HD Texturen vom Arbeitsspeicher abzwackt, desto weniger bleibt für den Rest was gerade bei 4k dann den Konsolen einiges an Leistungseinbußen bringen könnte. 
Auch da haben PCs zusätzlich kaum Probleme weil sie in der Regel generell mehr Speicher haben, in der Regel ja mind. 8GB für Programme und eben 4 - 12GB für Grafik während die mächtigste Konsole, die XBox One X mal gerade 12GB insgesamt hat. Die PS4 Pro hat 8GB wie die PS4 aber dann extra ja noch mal 1GB dazu für Programme, da die Grafik eben mehr vom regulären RAM braucht als vorher.


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du unterschlägst dabei, dass selbst ein zehn Jahre alter PC erheblich mehr CPU Power hat als alle Konsolen zusammen. Von daher ist das irrelevant.


Du fabulierst hier offenbar über etwas was dir nicht eingeht. Die Leistung eines ausführenden Systems wird nicht allein durch Hardware beeinflusst.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Auslastung von Windows angeschaut? Das ist bei modernen Computern unter 1 Prozent. Mehr Kerne heißt auch nicht mehr Leistung, ein 1-Kern-System der gleichen Architektur(!) mit 4GHz wird immer schneller sein als ein 4-Kern-System mit 1GHz, weil das Verteilen der Tasks einiges an Programmieraufwand bedeutet und praktisch nie optimal funktioniert.


Und diese Äußerung wird mich dazu bewegen mit dir zum Thema keine tiefere Disskusion mehr zu führen. Das Multi-Threading ist DER Leistungsfaktor für die Konsolen und was du schreibst ist der O-Ton für alles, was sich auf PCs abspielt.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem müssen sich die Konsolen das RAM teilen während es auf PC getrennt ist.


Perfektes Beispiel für das, was du mir nicht glauben willst. GDDR5-RAM wäre bei normalem Workload viel langsamer als DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. Aber in einer Spielekonsole, wo eben besagte große Texturen durch den Speicher gehen müssen, kommt es auf Latenzen an...und da entfaltet der GDDR5 seine Vorteile.
Wie gesagt, ich hoffe sehr du nimmst es mir nicht übel, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass du verstehst was ich schreibe und darum werden wir einfach zu einem anderen Thema mal wieder aufeinandertreffen 

*\\Edit:* Falls dazu noch jemand n' paar Fakten lesen will. In diesem Artikel im Abschnitt _The GPU: Microsoft has more MHz, but Sony has more hardware_ steht was zum angeblich nicht vorhandenen Optimieren des Codes.

Und in diesem Artikel von der GDC '13 finden sich einige Zitate von Chris Norden zum Thema Optimierung von HW und SW auf Konsolen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest du vorsichtig mit deinen Aussagen sein.


dito


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Du fabulierst hier offenbar über etwas was dir nicht eingeht. Die Leistung eines ausführenden Systems wird nicht allein durch Hardware beeinflusst.Und diese Äußerung wird mich dazu bewegen mit dir zum Thema keine tiefere Disskusion mehr zu führen. Das Multi-Threading ist DER Leistungsfaktor für die Konsolen und was du schreibst ist der O-Ton für alles, was sich auf PCs abspielt.Perfektes Beispiel für das, was du mir nicht glauben willst. GDDR5-RAM wäre bei normalem Workload viel langsamer als DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. Aber in einer Spielekonsole, wo eben besagte große Texturen durch den Speicher gehen müssen, kommt es auf Latenzen an...und da entfaltet der GDDR5 seine Vorteile.
> Wie gesagt, ich hoffe sehr du nimmst es mir nicht übel, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass du verstehst was ich schreibe und darum werden wir einfach zu einem anderen Thema mal wieder aufeinandertreffen



Beleidigte Leberwurst? Oder besser wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest du vorsichtig mit deinen Aussagen sein.

Punkt 1: Natürlich wird die Leistung eines Systems nicht alleine durch die Hardware sondern auch durch das OS bestimmt. Der Punkt den du aber übersiehst ist der, dass PCs der letzten 10 - 15 Jahre erheblich(!) mehr CPU Power haben als eine Konsole, sodass sie das mehr als ausgleichen können. Anwendungssoftware benötigt nämlich heute auch nicht mehr Leistung als noch vor 15 Jahren, es gibt nur mehr Tasks, die werden aber bei Bedarf einfach abgeschaltet. Bei Windows gibt es inzwischen auch einen Spielemodus, der eben noch mal extra einige Tasks stoppt. So oder so bleibt erheblich(!) mehr CPU Leistung für Spiele als Konsolen sie bieten.

Punkt 2: Multithreading. Oha, hier offenbarst du dann deine völlig Unkenntnis bzgl. Hardware! Noch einmal, ein starker Kern ist besser als zwei schwache mit zusammen der gleichen Leistung. Mehr Kerne werden heute genutzt um den Stromverbrauch und die Temperatur zu senken. Das Programmieren von Multithreading Anwendungen ist sehr aufwendig und schwierig und deswegen wird so ein Spiel nie so optimal laufen als wenn es nur einen Kern nutzt. 
Davon ab haben auch PCs mind. 4 Kerne, der AMD Ryzen 12 bzw. inzwischen theoretisch 24, ist damit dennoch bei Spielen langsamer als ein Intel mit 6 Kernen. 
Und die Mobil-APUs in den Konsolen sind halt ein paar Ligen in der Leistungsfähigkeit darunter. 

Punkt 3: Noch einmal, der PC hat getrennten RAM. D.h. schnellen Grafik-RAM wie die Konsolen, allerdings eben nur für die Grafik. Die Anwendungen benötigen nicht so schnellen RAM, siehe auch das 1GB extra RAM der PS4 Pro. Der PC hat allerdings in der Regel erheblich mehr RAM, ja nach System alleine 8 bis 32 GB nur für Anwendungen und 4 bis 12 schnellen für Grafik, während sich die Konsolen ihre in der Regel 8GB bis 12GB eben aufteilen müssen, auch wenn es komplett schneller RAM ist. 

Mit anderen Worten, die Konsole verliert in jedem Fall, schon alleine durch die schwächere Hardware abseits der Grafikkarte. Denn einen PC mit so einer CPU bekommst du in der Regel gar nicht für das Gaming, das sind Netbook Komponenten. Was eben das größere Betriebssystem beim PC mehr als nur unerheblich werden lässt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2018)

ChrisNoc1 schrieb:


> Was mich an aktuellen Spielen noch massiv stört: Ich fühle mich zu sehr an die Hand genommen. Jeder Schei.ß wird mir erklärt.  Früher wurde man einfach in ein Spiel geworfen, und musste sich vieles selber erschließen. Heutzutage ist alles "assisted". Zum einen die Steuerung, zum anderen aber auch was GamePlay betrifft. Wenn mir beim Aufheben einer Shotgun erstmal ein Fenster entgegen-poppt, auf dem ich lesen kann, dass diese Waffe besonders gut für kurze Distanzen geeignet ist, dann fühle ich mich doch reichlich verarscht.
> 
> Auch, dass einem oft im Spiel der zu drückende Button angezeigt wird, finde ich doch reichlich seltsam.... Sowas gab es früher einfach nicht. Da konnte man zum einen noch selber Sachen entdecken, und zum anderen (viel wichtiger) wurde vom Spieler einfach erwartet, dass er schon selber drauf kommt, wie Sachen funktionieren. Entweder weil man ein ernstzunehmender Gamer ist, der eben viel Erfahrung hat und weiß, wie Spiel-Mechaniken funktionieren, oder man eben von den Spielern erwartet hat, dass sie Sachen selber herausfinden.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Spiele heute hauptsächlich für 16 Jährige Casual-Spieler, mit 0,0 Frust-Toleranz und ebenso wenig Lust auf Selber-Entdecken, entwickelt werden.



Naja, aber solche Tutorial-Pop Ups kann man im Menü in der Regel immer ausstellen. 

Spiele sind heutzutage per se nicht schlechter. Ich denke, das Problem liegt eher in folgendem: 

Heutzutage wird unglaublich viel Geld ins Marketing gesteckt, das von der Ankündigung bis zum Release eines AAA-Titels läuft. Trailer, Screenshots, PR-Manager... manchmal sogar ganze Flugzeuge oder Häuserwände (wie in GTA V einst geschehen). Was bleibt, ist der Eindruck, dass der Markt von platten AAA-Titeln überschwemmt wird. Woraus, nebenbei bemerkt, dann auch der kollektive Eindruck resultiert, dass Spiele heute einfach unfertig und verbuggt auf den Markt kommen, obwohl es de facto eben nicht so ist. Und das aufgrund von gerademal zwei, drei Spielen, die verbuggt daher kommen (wie AC Unitiy seinerzeit z.B.). Viel dazu tragen auch die Medien bei und Foren, in denen diskutiert wird. 

Dabei ist die Auswahl heutzutage so breit gefächert, wie nie und für Leute, die gern Anspruch suchen, gibt es da jede Menge guten Scheiß. Nachteil eines so breiten Angebotes: Man muss eben auch mal suchen. Aber wer sucht, wird auch fündig.


Ich persönlich hab aktuell ziemlich viel Spaß mit Assassin's Creed: Odyssey. Typischer AAA-Open World-Titel, ohne großartigen Tiefgang. Aber genauso hab ich auch meinen Spaß an Klassikern, wie Baldurs Gate oder eben jüngeren "Oldschool-RPGs". Hab allerdings meist auch einfach keine Zeit, mir alles zu "erarbeiten". Immerhin will ich spielen. Arbeiten tu ich auf Arbeit.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Oktober 2018)

Puh.. sind ja einige Themen zusammengekommen hier..

1.) Waren Spiele früher "besser"?:  Diese Frage ist uralt und wird von wechselnden Personen seit Anbeginn der Videospieleunterhaltung geführt.. selbst auf kultboy.com finden sich alte Leserbriefe in den Zeitschriften aus den 90ern wo dann geschwärmt wird das "früher" alles besser war.
Ist auch nur menschlich... Bestimmte typische Eigenschaften der Spiele aus dieser Zeit gefallen dann einem besonders gut, man war damals selber in einem anderen Alter und Lebenssituation usw. Ist bei anderen Sachen aber auch nicht anders... Solange man aber nicht konkret benennen kann
was "besser" ist, ist es schwar nach Neuerscheinungen zu suchen die einem da vom Geschmack her entgegenkommen.

2.) Hilfen in Spielen, ja oder nein.. Halte ich für pauschal schlecht zu beantworten, wenn ich ein Spiel nach langer Zeit wieder aufgreife (und das mache ich gerne) bin ich sehr froh, wenn mich das Spiel mich erst mal wieder für "dumm" hält und mir Tooltips einblendet welche Tasten was tun usw.
Ein Wiedereinstieg wird einem doch oft dann verleidet weil es echt ein Akt ist, da wieder reinzukommen, hat man doch schon genug Stress sich an die Handlung zu erinnern, geschweige denn an die Bedienung ... und dass ich ein Spiel mit einem alten Spielstand nach mehreren Jahren wieder
mal aufgreife habe ich hier regelmäßig. Am besten wäre es halt optional was die Einblendungen und Co. angeht.

3.) Konsolen vs. PCs mal wieder .. also, egal ob Middleware oder nicht, es wird schon einfacher sein gezielt auf die Konsolen zu optimieren. I

ch entsinne mich dass ich mal vor Jahren einen kleinen Breakout-Clone (rein experimentell) auf dem PC programmiert habe, und da ging das Elend schon los
dass ich von der Sound-Engine her Probleme bekam dass Mehrstimmigkeit auf manchen PCs ging und manchmal nicht.. also was ganz fundamentales. Nach viel rumgeforsche war das dann eine Schwachstelle der Engine.. wo ich mir auch dachte "super, wenn das ein ernsthaftes Projekt gewesen wäre,
wärest du jetzt schön im Arsch"... nur weil die Middleware stolz auf der Seite verkündet, was sie alles kann, muss das nicht heißen dass das auch alles funktioniert. Nicht bei den ganzen Möglichkeiten an Hardware-Kombinationen und - nicht zu vergessen - Treiberständen die die Leute da draussen haben.

Das MUSS einfach mehr Ärger machen. Auf den Konsolen hast du das wesentlich genauer definiert, wirst vermutlich auf viel weniger kuriose Bugs treffen und kannst gezielt auf deren Leistungsfähigkeit abzielen, trotz Middleware dazwischen kann man mit Sicherheit da mehr optimieren, ansonsten wären manche Sachen da auch nicht zu erklären
was die da an Leistungsfähgikeit aus den Kisten herausholen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2018)

Alte Spiele habe ich, natürlich zum Teil aus nostalgischen Gründen, besser in Erinnerung. Gibt ganz viele Gründe dafür. Vor allem, weil ich früher leidenschaftlicher bei der Sache war. Bei mir vorherrschend ist heute vor allem das Gefühl, alles schon gesehen und gespielt zu haben. Im Detail werden Spiele ausgefeilter, nicht nur grafisch, sondern auch spielerisch, weil die Entwickler auch über die Impulse anderer ihre Mechaniken immer weiter verbessern. Ein Skyrim spielt sich wesentlich besser als ein Morrowind im Hinblick auf das Kampfsystem - Questdesign und moderne Aspekte wie Questmarker, die nicht jeder mag, sind dann wieder ein anderer Punkt. 

Jetzt spiele ich halt aus dem Grund aber auch lieber neuere als ältere Spiele. Inzwischen habe ich andere Hobbies, ich habe meist weder Zeit noch Lust, mich in komplexe Spiele einzuarbeiten. Da zock ich dann lieber ein Story-Adventure statt ein ausuferndes Rollenspiel. Das tue ich zwar immer noch, aktuell Kingdom Come und DayZ, aber beide haben halt auch was, das mich packt: Kingdom Come spielt sich wie ein klassischeres Rollenspiel, ist aber wesentlich komfortabler zu spielen als es sicherlich vor 15 Jahren gewesen wäre. DayZ war 2012 für mich eine komplett neue und damit spannende Erfahrung, inzwischen spiele ich es bissl nach Feierabend zum Abschalten, weil es doch nicht viele solcher Spiele gibt, die nicht auf Daueraction hinauslaufen, was mich schon wieder langweilt. 

Vor allem wenn man älter wird ist es doch normal, dass etwas nach Jahrzehnten nicht mehr so reizvoll ist und es mit der Nostalgiebrille früher besser wirkte. War es ja irgendwie auch, weil eben neu und spannend. Richtig neue Spielkonzepte, die wieder fesseln, sieht man mit Glück so alle 5-10 Jahre mal und das sind die Games wie DayZ, die mich heute noch begeistern können. Ansonsten sind mir andere Hobbies einfach wichtiger.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ch entsinne mich dass ich mal vor Jahren einen kleinen Breakout-Clone (rein experimentell) auf dem PC programmiert habe, und da ging das Elend schon los
> dass ich von der Sound-Engine her Probleme bekam dass Mehrstimmigkeit auf manchen PCs ging und manchmal nicht.. also was ganz fundamentales. Nach viel rumgeforsche war das dann eine Schwachstelle der Engine.. wo ich mir auch dachte "super, wenn das ein ernsthaftes Projekt gewesen wäre,
> wärest du jetzt schön im Arsch"... nur weil die Middleware stolz auf der Seite verkündet, was sie alles kann, muss das nicht heißen dass das auch alles funktioniert. Nicht bei den ganzen Möglichkeiten an Hardware-Kombinationen und - nicht zu vergessen - Treiberständen die die Leute da draussen haben.
> 
> ...



Das ist wieder dieses Halbwissen, das eben inzwischen völlig überholt ist.

Was kann der PC dafür, wenn du eine Mist-Engine benutzt hast, die kein DirectX Audio Output unterstützt oder dort verbuggt war? Dein Problem damals lag an der Engine, nicht am PC. Professionelle Studios arbeiten natürlich nicht mit sowas bzw. programmieren sich die Engine auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse zurecht.

Noch einmal, auf dem PC reicht DirectX, das ist eine SAMMLUNG an Schnittstellen, die Daten wie Bild, Ton, Tastatur und Maus etc. an die Treiber weiterreicht. D.h. die Treiber der Hersteller übersetzen die Daten, die DirectX ihnen gibt und DirectX übersetzt die Daten, die das Spiel ihm gibt. 
Und auf Konsole läuft es übrigens nicht anders, nur hast du da bei der PS4 kein DirectX sondern eine Spezialversion von OpenGL. 

Mit anderen Worten, es ist völlig egal ob PC oder Konsole, das tut sich GAR NICHTS. Denn NIEMAND programmiert Hardware noch direkt.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass Spiele für XBox One und PC identisch sind. Das einzige was die Hersteller machen ist eben im Optionsmenü beim PC ein paar Features hinzufügen sowie Maus und Tastatur Unterstützung einbauen.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was kann der PC dafür, wenn du eine Mist-Engine benutzt hast, die kein DirectX Audio Output unterstützt oder dort verbuggt war? Dein Problem damals lag an der Engine, nicht am PC.



"Der PC" konnte gar nix dafür, habe ich auch nicht gesagt.



> Mit anderen Worten, es ist völlig egal ob PC oder Konsole, das tut sich GAR NICHTS. Denn NIEMAND programmiert Hardware noch direkt.



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Nur ist das weitgehend unerheblich. Wenn mehr unterschiedliche Hardware hinter der Middleware "hinterhängt" dann ist die Komplexität höher und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einfach höher dass da mal nicht sowas funktioniert wie es eigentlich sollte.

Da gab es genug post-mortem Berichte von Entwicklern in der Vergangenheit die sich ausgiebig darüber ausgelassen haben was so alles "hätte funktionieren sollen" in der Theorie, aber in der Praxis halt dann nicht.. sie es Everspace wo der Linux Port mit der Unreal Engine 4 hätte einfach sein sollen
aber erst nach diversen Updates eben dieser Engine überhaupt ging, bis zu dem augenscheinlich simplen 2d Retrospiel wo der Entwickler sich im Steam-Forum ausgiebig auskotzt dass er Grafikbugs bekommt weil irgendein in Notebooks gern verwendeter Intel - Prozessor wilde Fehler in der Grafik zeigt
(und das sollte natürlich auch alles "standardmäßig" laufen, klar.. tat es natürlich nicht.)

Aber ohne konkrete Zahlen und Auswertung von Post-Mortem Berichten können wir uns da ewig wahrscheinlich unsere Meinungen um die Ohren hauen, ohne konkret da weiterzukommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> "Der PC" konnte gar nix dafür, habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was aber am Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Elemente liegt, und ja, Intel Grafikchips sind nicht gerade für Spiele Kompatibilität bekannt und haben immer mal Probleme, was schlicht daran liegt, dass Intel die Treiber nicht für Spiele optimiert, die Chips werden ja auch normalerweise nicht zum Zocken genutzt. 

Und es ist natürlich so, wenn der Programmierer mit irgendwelchen "Tricks" arbeitet, dann kann es passieren, dass die Übersetzung zwischen Engine, Grafikschnittstelle und Treiber irgendwo hakt. Aber auch das wirst du bei der Entwicklung auf Konsole genauso erleben.


----------



## fud1974 (22. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was aber am Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Elemente liegt, und ja, Intel Grafikchips sind nicht gerade für Spiele Kompatibilität bekannt und haben immer mal Probleme, was schlicht daran liegt, dass Intel die Treiber nicht für Spiele optimiert, die Chips werden ja auch normalerweise nicht zum Zocken genutzt.
> 
> Und es ist natürlich so, wenn der Programmierer mit irgendwelchen "Tricks" arbeitet, dann kann es passieren, dass die Übersetzung zwischen Engine, Grafikschnittstelle und Treiber irgendwo hakt. Aber auch das wirst du bei der Entwicklung auf Konsole genauso erleben.



"Tricks" helfen natürlich nicht gerade bei solchen Sachen, da gebe ich dir recht... aber  Ich glaube, wir brauchen das nicht mehr auszuweiten, ist ja im Grund alles gesagt..  bei dem genannten 2D Spiel glaube ich nicht an große "Tricks", das war wohl schon ziemlich simpel und sah jetzt nicht speziell aus,
aber weiß Gott, ist zu lange her als dass ich mich da festlegen will.

Mir fallen beim Schreiben auch noch diverse andere verzweifelte Tweets von Entwicklern ein.. war es nicht sogar Jonathan Blow ("The Witness") der lang und breit über API-Calls stöhnte die mal je nach Hardware/Treiber Konstellation was anderes taten oder gar nichts?
Oder OpenGL Sachen die "so halbherzig" im Treiber implementiert waren und dann den Entwicklern natürlich übelst auf die Füße gefallen sind egal ob sie OpenGL direkt oder via einer drüberliegenden Engine angesprochen haben? 

Ach, es gab da diverse Sachen im Laufe der Jahre...

Aber wie gesagt: ist ja auch egal, irgendwie haben wir uns vom Kernthema "früher war alles besser" ganz schon fortbewegt.


----------



## chromax (14. November 2018)

In diesen Podcasts geht es um das Thema (bei Stayforever irgendwo mitten drin) und die Erkenntnisse sind sehr interessant.

*GameStar-Podcast - Folge 27: Früher war alles besser? Von wegen!*
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/gam...ueher-war-alles-besser-von-wegen,3326491.html

*Stayforever: Ausgefragt 1*
https://www.stayforever.de/2014/07/zwischenfolge-ausgefragt-1/

Jemand hat mal gesagt: 
_Früher war nichts besser, deine Wahrnehmung war eine andere!_

Wenn ich an die Tausende Jump´n´Runs auf dem Amiga denke...ja, man war sehr sehr schmerzfrei!


----------

